# Crappie tip?



## shuttle1 (Jan 5, 2013)

You never know what they like! Have it all ready!


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

The smallest gulp split tail shiner minnow on a pinky will out fish a minnow at times, also, my son does well using a jigging rap. Historically, we have always done better with minnows than waxies. Fish on different waters seem to prefer different techniques I have found though.
Electronics are immensely helpful.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

I usually use my flasher to get them to chase it... they usually slam it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Electronics are needed for deep water basin crappie fishing. Anything that will get their attention will work. I prefer a 4 or 5 mm tungsten and a little atom wedgie or nuggie in glow red or plain glow. In shallow water I will go to meat and fish the outside weed edges.If the water is clear, sight fishing through an 8 or 10 inch hole can be very exciting and a great learning experience. Generally crappie are aggressive and will come up to meet your offering. Always stay above the fish and when he starts to come up keep your cadence steady and jig up. Your spring will lift up or your line will go slack.


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Honestly I have caught them on every color I have tried but I prefer darker colors. Like a watermelon or black. I use them at night so I don't know if they can really see color or not. Bit I have caught them during daylight hours as well on same jig. I can't say enough about them. It has worked everytime I have crappie fished. Good luck guys and let me know if u have the same luck.


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Just picked up 4 packs of the Northlands bloodworms at Gander yesterday. $2.99 a pack 30% off. I can see how the crappie could like these. I can't wait to use them this weekend!


----------



## BBD3393 (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you guys hook your minnow through the lip or back when you are jigging them on a tear drop?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

I like to hook mine through the lips but have seen guys go the back and have success as well.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Good info guys...heading up north to my home state from Indiana on the 22nd of Feb. for some speck fishing with some friends. 
Question.....I have never tried the Northland blood worms, but I am going to order some, what size do you recommend? 
Thanks.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I hook mine through the lips.. most of my success comes from lively minnows.


----------

